# en tonos suaves



## Unapologetic

Hola:
¿Cómo se diría en alemán la expresión "en tonos suaves", referida a color?

auf helle Farbtöne dekoriert? ¿podría usarse también licht o mild para colores?

Danke sehr!!


----------



## kunvla

Hola:

Yo diría "in warmen Tönen".
https://www.google.de/search?tbm=bks&tbo=1&hl=de&q="in+warmen+tönen"&btnG=


Saludos,


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Yo diría "in sanften Farbtönen". A mi parecer, "warm" son los colores muy dorados, como en el otoño. "Sanft" son los colores (podrían ser _warm (_con oro) y _kalt _(argénteo)) sin contrastes duros, como en un pastel.


----------



## Geviert

Sowka said:


> Hola
> 
> Yo diría "in sanften Farbtönen". A mi parecer, "warm" son los colores muy dorados, como en el otoño. "Sanft" son los colores (podrían ser _warm (_con oro) y _kalt _(argénteo)) sin contrastes duros, como en un pastel.



"In *warmen *Tönen" (Rot, Gelb, Orange) wäre quasi das genaue Gegenteil, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Sowka

Hola Geviert 



Geviert said:


> "In *warmen *Tönen" wäre das genaue Gegenteil, würde ich sagen.



Ich empfinde es nicht als Gegenteil. Auch warme Farbtöne können in eine sanfte Farbgestaltung einbezogen werden. Es sind einfach unterschiedliche Qualitäten der Farben: Einmal geht es um den Untergrund der Farbe (Gold = warm; Silber = kühl, kalt). Zum anderen geht es um die Intensität und die daraus resultierenden Kontraste (starke Intensität = scharfer/harter Kontrast oder schwache Intensität = sanft/weich).

Dieses Grün zum Beispiel empfinde ich als "warm", weil es golden schimmert. Dieses Grün hingegen ist eher kühl, weil es stärkere silberne/bläuliche Anteile besitzt. Beide Grüntöne könnten Teil einer _sanften_ Farbgestaltung sein, je nachdem, wie intensiv oder gedämpft die Farben jeweils sind.


----------



## Unapologetic

Danke sehr für die Erklärung! =)
Jetzt ist alles sehr klar


----------



## kunvla

Sowka said:


> Hola
> 
> Yo diría "in sanften Farbtönen". A mi parecer, "warm" son los colores muy dorados, como en el otoño. "Sanft" son los colores (podrían ser _warm (_con oro) y _kalt _(argénteo)) sin contrastes duros, como en un pastel.


Hola, Sowka: 

Bueno, tengo que darte toda la razón. Yo también pensaba en el "in sanften Tönen", pero de algún modo me pareció más apropiado el "in warmen Tönen", tal vez porque el "in sanften Tönen" sin el adjunto _Farb_- se usa mucho hablando de sonidos.

Saludos,


----------

